# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие >  Продажа собственной фирме

## SergVWP

Здравствуйте, помогите разобраться в следующей ситуации. Веду учет в БП 2.0.37.8 по двум собственным организациям одна из них занимается производством другая продажей произведенной продукции. Можно ли в данной конфигурации производить реализацию собственной организации без создания в справочнике контрагенты дубликат собственной организации.

----------


## zay

> Можно ли производить реализацию собственной организации без создания в справочнике контрагенты дубликат собственной организации.


Нет. В справочнике контрагентов необходимо создавать контрагентов, которые будут соответствовать вашим организациям.

И у вас будут зеркальные операции:
Организация1 - продает Контрагенту2 (организация2)
Организация2 - покупает у Контрагента1 (организация1)

----------

SergVWP (16.07.2012)

----------


## SergVWP

> Нет. В справочнике контрагентов необходимо создавать контрагентов, которые будут соответствовать вашим организациям.
> 
> И у вас будут зеркальные операции:
> Организация1 - продает Контрагенту2 (организация2)
> Организация2 - покупает у Контрагента1 (организация1)


Такая тягомотина получается, но видимо ни чего не поделаешь. Придется вот такой фигней заниматься)))

----------


## kamar821

Там вообще все просто если разобраться. Если еще надо, пишите, помогу

----------


## MPolo

в бухгалтерском учете слишком много такой тягомотины. Да. zay  прав - это единственный правильный вариант.

----------

